# New Window Blinds



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Kate851 said:


> Hi everyone, my bedroom is in need of new blinds, but I don't know what to go for in terms of colour, style or even the best place to get them from. Blinds seem to be fairly costly for my size window (200x600). Help would be appreciated! my room has a fairly neutral base with pops of pastel pink and gold.



2 meters wide X 6 meters tall?:vs_worry:


----------



## Daniel85 (May 17, 2017)

sorry about that, I'd copied my measurements in from another DIY project, my desktop notepad is full of measurements. my window dimensions are 40'' by 54'' and 48'' by 60''. That WOULD be an expensive window blind! :lol::lol:


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

White or off -white (alabaster) is always a safe bet so you don't have to get new blinds if you redecorate.

You shouldn't have to pay more than $30 or $40 for good quality blinds of that size. Heck, cheap blinds that size go for less than $20 at Wal-mart.
.
.


----------



## Daniel85 (May 17, 2017)

sorry I should have mentioned, I live in the UK, I'm wanting a roman blackout blind for my bedroom, and usually blackout sort of ups the price. Off white may be a little too risky for a household with pets and a child.


----------



## Island Mike (Jul 13, 2017)

It sounds like you know what you want. A roman shade with a blackout lining. You can either get in touch with a window treatments company or if you have your own fabric, you can try and look for a seamstress that makes window treatments.

Good Luck!

Mike


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

typically, I go with blinds the same color as the trim boards in my rooms. appearance is everything


----------

